# T-Shirt Price Quote Calculator????



## geckogal

Is there is a Company that sells T-shirt Price Quote Calculators?
For your Desktop Computer and/or Website?

Other question is: How much would you be willing to pay for a Program that does Instant Price Quotes on screen printed garments?

Thanks!


----------



## Artwear By Alida

don't know if the site will help or not...I found it educational....peruse the whole site.

Screenprinting and Digital Garment Printing University


----------



## geckogal

I already have created a Price Calculator (that I have been using for years......one to be used on a desktop and my website.
Looking into what's already out there and the possibilities of whether to Market my product.


----------



## BQfromNY

geckogal said:


> I already have created a Price Calculator (that I have been using for years......one to be used on a desktop and my website.
> Looking into what's already out there and the possibilities of whether to Market my product.


Can you share yours with us?

== BQ ==


----------



## Titchimp

It shouldnt be too hard to make one yourself i would guess, using excel or something


----------



## HMD10

Thats what I did I used excel and made a price matrix http://www.jmclothingstore.com/


----------



## HMD10

I would be interested in what you have made can we see it?


----------



## CoopersDesignCo

That would be a product I'd be interested in. Something where you could put in favorite products, or specific items that you sell, that adds the printing costs, and setups to it. I think this program may be a really developed version: T-Quoter

Hope this helps...


----------



## HMD10

Fast Manager (FastManager) this program is great I have been using it for the last couple of months and it is great...The only thing You have to pay monthly, but it is worth it. You can download full catalogs from NES, SanMar, Broader and so on...Change your prices manage inventory...Saves me a lot of time


----------



## Heidi

JMclothing said:


> Fast Manager (FastManager) this program is great I have been using it for the last couple of months and it is great...The only thing You have to pay monthly, but it is worth it. You can download full catalogs from NES, SanMar, Broader and so on...Change your prices manage inventory...Saves me a lot of time


I agree...we love using Fast Manager here. It does quoting, job tickets/work orders, invoicing, purchase orders...and everything else you can think of! Since the catalogs are pre-loaded, you never have to worry about price changes for doing your quotes. I posted a review of thier software on their testimonials page if you want to know more.


----------



## shirt tales

W e have T-shirt and denim shop in a swap meet setting in Yuma AZ. We do a lot of custom work with a Roland GX24. We are trying to figure out how to price fairly as there is consiberable labor in weeding the vinyl. Your input would be appreciated.

Thank you 
Bob and Ginny Hinkel

Shirt Tales & More


----------



## Unik Ink

Does FastManager make a mac version?


----------



## Adams Scrnprnt

No, there is no Mac version but we run ours on a Mac using Parallels.


----------



## mtmob

What i dont understand is why they charge every month i mean cant they just come up with a set price and that its you own the license to your copy.


----------



## Unik Ink

I'm trying to make a print pricelist based on my overhead, where the # of colors and quanity of shirts is displayed at breakeven prices, so that I can mark that number up to my desired profit. I know roughly how many 1 color shirts that I can print per hour, how many 2 color shirts, etc., and I was wondering if Fastmanager can do those calculations? I keep getting home too late to call them the past few days.


----------



## mtmob

I always have a problem setting a specific pricelist because i dont know if your wholesaler is the same but my wholesalers change there prices on a every day bases almost like the way the gas stations do because of the fluctuation of cotton prices.....


----------



## Heidi

mtmob said:


> What i dont understand is why they charge every month i mean cant they just come up with a set price and that its you own the license to your copy.


Fast Manager will have you set up two different things before you even get started...a price matrix for each of your printing types such as screenprinting, embroidery, dtg, sublimation, etc (based on a couple of different formats like # of colors and cost breakdowns, desired profit, etc.), then they have you make a separate price matrix called the Markup that can be applied to the substrate (tees, polos, etc.) 

It's been a long time since I had to do that so my memory isn't clear but I _*do*_ remember being very impressed (and surprised) that the software would let me decide how to lay things out. For example, some embroiders charge by stitch count and others don't. It doesn't matter though because FM has a solution to work either way.

If you know how much it costs you to do the PRINTING on the garment then that's really all you need to get set up. The catalogs from the product suppliers are updated (at the very least) annually. So you just go in and check that you have the latest supplier update and your markup value will automatically apply itself to whatever the current cost is. You don't have to keep track of what the supplier's cost is on specific products if you have your catalogs up to date. 

I would suggest going through the online tutorials they have on their web page to learn more. They explain a lot. Videos
Then download the trial version when you have some free time (rare these days) and punch in some of your business numbers. It won't make complete sense until you try it out.

-heidi


----------



## phocused

mtmob said:


> What i dont understand is why they charge every month i mean cant they just come up with a set price and that its you own the license to your copy.


If you finance the software you have to pay monthly. But, I was given a quote that was a one time fee for 10 licenses.

The website pricing area seems pretty clear on this.


----------



## raise

Does Fastmanager support inventory management for blanks and supplies? While tracking ink/thread would be nice, I'm wondering about vinyl for garments and plastisol transfers. Those have distinct usage costs and being able to see when I need to reorder would be very useful since both products need to be shipped in.


----------



## jcarreon827

there is one that u can download for free. i'm not sure if it's exactly what you are looking for, but i guess it's kind of a guideline. you set up your prices, add-ons and you can add more items like say you offer blank shirts. its pretty cool and easy. i'll have to get you the link. its downloaded on my home computer and i'm away right now. but maybe its something to get you started in the right direction.


----------



## action

Just got this off another thread..."what is your profit margin"?

I can't believe how helpful people on this forum are...!

http://www.screenxpress.com/Download/Pricing_Calculator.xls


----------



## oddTEE

action said:


> Just got this off another thread..."what is your profit margin"?
> 
> I can't believe how helpful people on this forum are...!
> 
> http://www.screenxpress.com/Download/Pricing_Calculator.xls


This is great! Thk u!


----------



## spankthafunk

I posted a thread on how to figure out profit margin costs here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/business-finance/t58965.html


What accounting program would be good with FastManager? Just a standard version of Quickbooks?


----------



## Tony50

Unik Ink said:


> Does FastManager make a mac version?


 Did you ever find a program for Macs to help manage pricing and your shop?


----------



## Jamey

Fast Manager looks nice


----------



## Heidi

It IS nice. I just received an update two days ago with a bunch of new features. It's great


----------



## phocused

So jealous, I have been unable to talk the owner into even trying to trial run Fast Manager.

I day dream about how much more effective I could be with a tool like that.

If you're looking for an awesome production manager I'm looking for a shop with Fast Manager!! LOL


----------



## Heidi

phocused said:


> So jealous, I have been unable to talk the owner into even trying to trial run Fast Manager.
> 
> I day dream about how much more effective I could be with a tool like that.
> 
> If you're looking for an awesome production manager I'm looking for a shop with Fast Manager!! LOL


I feel your pain! It took me almost two years to persuade the owner here to even CONSIDER business management software. I finally took a look at what tasks took HER the longest time to complete and broke it down into how much time SHE could save doing it through FastManager. 

At the time, her most time-consuming task was consolidating orders into purchase orders. She used to do that by hand. What used to take two hours is now about a 10-minute task. 

Then I sold her on the consistency of quotes. I hated it when people came in to get a quote from different staff members because it never matched up. Or even worse, when a customer would say, "she told me it would be $X.XX". Well, now it's saved in FastManager and the exact quote can be looked up and reprinted.

If we were hiring, I'd certainly seek you out. People who understand that a combination of innovation and efficiency are important to business success are few and far between. Keep pushing...maybe eventually they will realize you're right- mine did and she'd NEVER go back to the old way now (not even in a crappy economy like this one).

Good luck!


----------



## Heidi

I just found out Fast Manager is making a version of their software available for just quoting purposes. That's fantastic! If that would have been available when I began asking for business management software, I could have started there and moved up slowly into the full version. Either way, IMHO, even the full version is worth the money hands down.


----------



## Digitee

fastmanager is the king
they just came out with a new low price quoting software package

www.fastmanager.com


----------



## words on a shirt

Here is one that i got from another member and did some cleaning on, the labor times are not setup yet. You can check it out.

http://wordsonashirt.biz/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/price calc.xlsx

let me know what you think.


----------



## ShirtShackOmaha

This place has a 6 month free trail. HelpRunMyShop.com


----------



## words on a shirt

WE have moved hosting companies and i have not uploaded the new file, please contct me direct and i will send it to you. [email protected]


----------



## TwistedLogik

words on a shirt said:


> WE have moved hosting companies and i have not uploaded the new file, please contct me direct and i will send it to you. je[email protected]


email sent


----------



## TwistedLogik

I was just wondering if there was any software like Fast Manager for the UK market?


----------



## edward1210

But this is only one payment? or this is monthly payment?
is this only to create quote?

Thank you


----------



## Manqoba

I also need some tool I can use to do t shirt priIng


----------



## Heidi

TwistedLogik said:


> email sent


Have you checked to see if Fast Manager would work for you? I know Fast Manager is compatible for more than just the US.


----------



## dmfelder

I will say from personal experience, every print job is different. Having said that, we ended up building our own quote calculation that considers everything from mark-up, to returning customer discounts, to quantity break points, dimension-based pricing, etc. We just created a very functional webform to gather all the necessary information, then we receive it in an easily "translatable" format, and plug it in.

The issue you will have, especially with mutli-color jobs or high volume runs is that if you end up using a standard calculation, you never leave wiggle room and generally the auto-response will NOT be your most aggressive price quote. Imagine someone wanting a tee produced with direct-to-garment printing. Now imagine one client is printing a 10x10 square border on light t-shirt. Then another is printing a 10x10 solid square on a light shirt. Then another is printing a 10x10 square border on dark. Then another is printing a 10x10 solid image on dark. With DTG printing, you really need to look closely at each piece to understand the time and ink usage which is why our print-on-demand shirt program analyses each art piece as it's being auto-cataloged so pricing can be as fair (and aggressive) as possible. Again, otherwise pricing is better for larger prints than smaller ones...which to most POD shirt fulfillment services clients (and even screen printing and embroidery customers) is unfair.

I might also suggest an immediate response leaves a bad taste in the mouth of the consumer. They know it's automated with no personal touch...and very few clients DON'T shop it out.

It might seem a little time-consuming to quote somewhat manually, but the personal touch might pay off.


----------



## TshirtEffects

Actually that's where Im at. I need a program that can take care of my quotes, invoicing, client data. I've seen PeachTree Accounting, Quickbooks, T-quoter... Im now down loading the videos from FastManager, I hope that works for me


----------



## G14

Ryonet Pricing Calculator : Help Desk and Library


----------

